
Disney Studios stops theaters from screening Black Panther - supercopter
https://www.cbr.com/drive-in-show-42-disney-prevents-black-panther/
======
gamblor956
Disney didn't "stop" theaters from screening Black Panther this past/upcoming
weekend. Like most Disney films, it's not available for second-run showings.

It's long-standing Disney policy, and has effected films from the Fox film
archives as well. ([https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/business/story/20...](https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-
arts/business/story/2019-08-09/will-disney-let-theaters-screen-old-fox-
movies))

~~~
marcosdumay
Well, that is stopping theaters from screening the movie.

Ok, they do do that by policy, not by exception. But the title is correct.

~~~
colejohnson66
OP’s point was that while the title is technically correct, it’s a bit
clickbaity

~~~
marcosdumay
A bit, but not much.

A lot of people want to give Disney some money; Disney refuses. The title is
an apt description of that, and not misleading. It's a bit hyperbolic, but
only if you are interested on the Disney's side, for any other point of view
it looks reasonable.

------
xnyan
I would assume it’s because the Mulan live action remake is also releasing
that weekend. Black panther was extremely popular and they don’t wanna compete
with themselves on the critical opening weekend.

~~~
monocasa
It's not a first run theater. They don't typically block that segment based on
the first run segment.

~~~
latortuga
Mulan is straight to streaming though, so it does compete in terms of
eyeballs. If folks are preoccupied with a BP screening they may not have time
or want to also watch Mulan in the same weekend.

------
chadlavi
Read the room, Disney.

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
When you own everything and everyone, like Disney, you don't _have_ to read
the room.

~~~
giancarlostoro
This reminds me of the protests in Reedy Creek in Florida I've heard about. My
wife was driving near Downtown Disney (now called Disney Springs) and saw the
signs of the protests. They basically held signs saying 'Reedy Creek IS
DISNEY' which is basically true as far as anybody is concerned. They're not
allowed to have their own police department, but they employ police officers
from Orange County. So yeah, if you live in Florida, you'd definitely see how
Disney owns more than they probably should.

[https://www.wesh.com/article/reedy-creek-firefighters-
protes...](https://www.wesh.com/article/reedy-creek-firefighters-protest-
benefits/3856409)

------
nonbirithm
I hadn't actually realized that Chadwick Boseman had passed away until
yesterday.

Rest in peace.

